# Allowing father cats near their newborn kittens?



## Zhari (Dec 27, 2013)

Quick question, Snowy (aka Dad) is awfully interested in checking the kittens that were born yesterday. I've been keeping him away because I've heard that males can kill their young but I thought I'd ask people with more experience if this was true or not.

If it makes a difference, Snowy is now fixed


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

yes keep him away for now


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

Ah my heart goes out to Snowy, best to be safe not sorry though. I'm sure they'll give him a run for his money when they've found their feet


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes keep him away, as much as I trust my boy with my girls and kittens .. I do not let him near them until much older .. Better safe than sorry


----------



## Zhari (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone  
Snowy will continued to be "banned" maybe a few extra treats to soothe any hurt feelings though


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Much depends on the boy - two of mine can be completely trusted even with newborns. However I wouldn't risk it if I didn't have to. Kitten eating is generally done by the mothers.

Liz


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Never allowed neutered or un neutered dads near the babies, when they are about 9weeks old they sometimes met my neuter boy, who would normally run away and jump up high, or wash them, but this was always supervised. 

Even though dads were very laidback, you just never know, so Id rather be safe then sorry, dad to my last litter now lives with 2 of his sons, meeting at about 15weeks old (dad had then been neutered for 16weeks) they are like a mini pride, he loves them to bits and screams if they leave the room :001_wub:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I prefer to let my girls relax and fully bond with their kittens, rather than let other cats around them.

I have had my stud around kittens, fully supervised from around 6 weeks for a very short time.


----------



## Cerridwen (Jul 26, 2008)

If the mother allows it I allow daddy to meet the kittens, under supervision. I've had everything from clumsy dad that could kill the kittens of clumsiness to the best daddy ever. I kid you not, he let the kittens suckle!:001_wub:

That's how I treat all my cats. If mummy is OK with them, I'm OK.


----------

